# New Pups?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There must be a few of you getting new pups this year. Let's see them, post up some pics. I lost my GWP Duke last spring to a vehicle and started looking a month ago. Thanks to Duckslayer100 one of these little girls should be here soon. Hard to wait.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How come they are so cute when they are puppies and grow up to look like werewolves? 
oke:

Should be a fun fall I love watching pups catch on


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

4 of them were drinking milk out of the dish, 3 of them were pulling the tails of the ones drinking, and the last walked into the dish and sat down in the milk.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IMO a pup that will look you directly in the eye is the one you want....they want to please and don't require much training

A dog that looks off to the side when you look at it will be much more independent and tougher to train.

Just a thought...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, you are right about that. Here's Carly, just arrived last night. Sam thinks it was a bad decision and that he should have been consulted. Carly came from Top Shelf Kennel at Horace, ND.



Many thanks to Duckslayer100 for the hot tip.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

All kidding aside she is one cute little pup...she will have you wrapped around her paws in no time


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cute pup Dick, if I ever quiet these silly retriever games Id'e like to get one of those bearded guys, wasn't planning on a new pup but Wrigley was too good of a deal to pass on ( at least thats what I told my wife) he's been a fun puppy so far..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

OMG. What an absolute sweetheart. We love labs. You know, that would make a good bumper sticker. Weluvlabs. I'm kind of afraid to try Carly on frozen pigeons yet. She eats everything. She is 16 weeks now and I started her on the retreiver trainer 2 days ago. The blanks didn't bother a bit and she thinks searching for the dummy is grand stuff.


----------

